#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  [免費參加]獸設技能設計參考

## 翠龍

*~留言參加者，可以獲得一套技能設計~*
請至這裡留言:https://www.facebook.com/gamefurry/p..._post_reaction
記得附上獸設阿，同時你也可以留下.屬性.傾向....希望是哪一類的腳色:3
結果發布也是在這裡歐:3內部文章有細說下面內容.也比較標準~

*<遊戲內容>*
棋盤式對決:雙方各能擺放五個角色，並在遊戲中輪流攻擊前方的角色並使用技能.先全滅的隊伍即敗北
-前排-防禦型.善於抵禦攻擊.保護後面角色
-中排-攻擊型.利於攻擊輸出.擔任主要輸出
-後排-特殊形.可協助戰場.補血.控制..但攻擊.防禦較弱
*<技能介紹>*
-隊長技-可指定其中一名角色做隊長，該能力便會發動
-被動-條件符合或角色上陣.自然會發動
-主動-冷卻條跑滿.就會使用.但冷卻條會重置
-絕技-當隊伍剩自己活著.會立即發動.當最後反擊
-過載-這角色較強大，會有這技能當作懲罰.以示公平
%各位獸設能力，必定有一隊長技+兩技能+一絕技!超過就有高機率會有過載!
*[設計範例]*
角色:希望羽翼 翠龍(後排)
(隊長技)希望再造:多餘的回復量.會轉為護盾.卻會隨時間慢慢減少
(被動)光之羽:我方技能速度.些微加快
(主動)翼之庇護:回復最低生命值的友軍
(絕技)展翅:使自身的攻擊力及防禦轉為.友軍中最高攻擊力及防禦角的數值
當然有期限名額!要參要快!
 :wuffer_howl: 希望設計結果.各位滿意，最後再次感謝各位使用翠龍獸遊服務或參訪 :wuffer_howl:

----------

